

The flaws in the recruitment procedure of Shell - sdaityari
http://theblogbowl.in/your_voice/the-flaws-in-the-recruitment-procedure-of-shell/view/

======
mathattack
Tests are very legally hard to do in the US for recruitment. The firm has to
prove they don't exclude any sub-group.

From the post it sounds like RDS pulled it off in the other direction.

~~~
sdaityari
There is no such issues in India. Companies that come for placement just give
out a few papers for students to fill. Unfortunately, they don't seem to care
the huge number of students who cheat in the tests and the results don't truly
represent what you are!

~~~
mathattack
I've always thought that cheating for online tests would be a big deal. I
guess you get caught eventually in the interview, but you never know.

